# Shaw Wing on Waterman 18



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I ran one on ‘12 pro and had no issues with key slot. Would run without one now, just my preference.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have the Small Long Shaw Wing on my Waterman, fits and works as advertised.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Icroc said:


> Is anyone running a Shaw Wing on a Waterman 18 (no-tunnel) with an F70?
> 
> I have been thinking about it just to give my stern some lift at idle speeds and be able to jack my motor up a little more while running.
> I dint know if it would work with the sponsons in my boat.
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


What prop are you running? Perhaps you could consider a stern lifting prop instead?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

When I get my Conchfish non tunnel up and running with the 60 Tohatsu , I'm going to try @Smackdaddy53 's pickup and Foreman prop first, then add the Shaw Wing if I feel I need to, or I might make my own plate.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the Transport plate is a better compression plate than the shaw. I had both on the same boat and motor. I don't think that either of them is made to lift the stern.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> the Transport plate is a better compression plate than the shaw. I had both on the same boat and motor. I don't think that either of them is made to lift the stern.


They will both lift the stern on hole shot especially if you tuck the motor, they are like a big trim tab. Once on plane and jacked up they don’t do much. You know this man!
I agree, the Tran is a better plate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> When I get my Conchfish non tunnel up and running with the 60 Tohatsu , I'm going to try @Smackdaddy53 's pickup and Foreman prop first, then add the Shaw Wing if I feel I need to, or I might make my own plate.


I’d go with a Tran.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I’ve ran the Stiffy plate now for over 10 years on 3 boats and I believe in them. I’ve tested with them and without them. 

But it won’t do anything for you at idle speeds. Like @Smackdaddy53 said it will help with holes shot and getting up skinny. But I’ve seen it channel water effectively around the prop when jacked up high and also keep water going to the intakes. All depends on your style. Call Kevin at Shaw and tell him your engine and boat - I had a B2 and ran a small long without hitting sponsons. No tunnel. I raised the engine to the highest bolt and could run with my Bobs on 5.5 and keep water pressure.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the insight! I am running a Powertech RED 16 Pitch. I am planning on getting a Forman prop sometime this winter, but I will get the prop before I try the wing.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Icroc said:


> Thanks for all the insight! I am running a Powertech RED 16 Pitch. I am planning on getting a Forman prop sometime this winter, but I will get the prop before I try the wing.


You will see better performance on a Foreman prop with a compression plate, Just ask Jack. His props are honey badgers, thick and heavy cup. They want to eat the water around it.

I asked him once what size plate to get and he said “the largest you can get.” So I tried to clarify asking if the medium Shaw was the right one. He responded with “what did I just say?”

You need both the plate and prop for an accurate gauge of performance. The plate install is easy but you’ll need to drimmel cut the around the anode. Not hard, I’ve installed 3 myself and cut each one. I actually made my first one out of starboard and used a heat gun to make the curves but swore to never do that again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> You will see better performance on a Foreman prop with a compression plate, Just ask Jack. His props are honey badgers, thick and heavy cup. They want to eat the water around it.
> 
> I asked him once what size plate to get and he said “the largest you can get.” So I tried to clarify asking if the medium Shaw was the right one. He responded with “what did I just say?”
> 
> You need both the plate and prop for an accurate gauge of performance. The plate install is easy but you’ll need to drimmel cut the around the anode. Not hard, I’ve installed 3 myself and cut each one. I actually made my first one out of starboard and used a heat gun to make the curves but swore to never do that again.


Clancy at New Water makes a gargantuan compression plate if that’s what you are looking for. It’s like a larger version of a Tran CP-100 but mounts like a Shaw Wing with no drilling through the cavitation plate on the lower unit. Pricey but I installed one on a Non tunnel Chittum 2 degree/ Tohatsu 50 and Mark loves it.


----------

